
Search 100M Identities in Less Than One Second with the Trueface SDK - nchafni
https://medium.com/trueface-ai/search-100-million-identities-in-less-than-one-second-with-the-trueface-sdk-a-tutorial-98b1b95448a6
======
ocstro
Very informative post! Looks like you guys are doing great work at Trueface!

